
Coders Should Fear What Happened to Writers - sebg
https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/coders-should-fear-what-happened-to-writers-d87a895b03db
======
drosan
Usual 'coding monkey' that is mostly copypasting 2-3 lines, thinks it is a
'programming' and thinks she is a programmer and tries to dwell on that topic
-_-

